# Meeting the parents of your puppy?



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

I wasnt sure where to stick this. sorry of I'm in the wrong place.

If you have a reserved a puppy from a breeding that hasn't taken place yet, is it OK to ask to come out to the breeders place to meet the **** and sire? 

Should a breeder be open to a prospective buyer meeting the **** and sire before hand or???


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Yes. I met my pup's sire and dam. (By the way there's no n in dam. That's why you get ****). 

Bear in mind though that they might have used an outside sire, so you may not be able to meet him, but you should definitely be able to meet the female.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Emoore said:


> Yes. I met my pup's sire and dam. (By the way there's no n in dam. That's why you get ****).
> 
> Bear in mind though that they might have used an outside sire, so you may not be able to meet him, but you should definitely be able to meet the female.


lol didnt mean to stick the "n" on there. Habit I guess. :crazy:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Many breeders don't have the sire on site. I would do research on the sire they chose before you go to the breeder in that case.
Many times people will go with a breeder due to the sire that they chose to go with their dam. 
If you trust your breeder, you should trust their decision on who they are going with. 
I'd rather personally go with a breeder that does matching and not use the same sire over and over out of convenience. 
I haven't met the sire of my male, but his videos showcase his capabilities.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

For Delgado I met his mother (of course) and his father had just been shipped to Edmonton so I missed meeting him. I also met his half sister and the family who owned her

For Jazzy I was able to meet both parents


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Everybody is different, but after my most recent puppy-buying experience I would only feel comfortable getting a pup from a dam that I have seen in person.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I was looking at one breeding that looked great on paper, but when I went to meet the dam I changed my mind. She was nervy and skittish. Not the mom I would want for my pup. Ended up getting a pup from a much more solid-tempered, bold mom. I wouldn't have known that without meeting the dogs.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I never met the sire or the dam of my youngest dog-my oldest dog I met both-later met the dam of my youngest dog-it turned out fine-but I think its a good idea to meet at least the dam--For me it would have been difficult to meet the sire-think he was in Kentucky


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I always think it's a good idea to meet at least the dam.I haven't purchased a puppy in a while,but when I did I passed over the first breeder because she wouldn't let me come to her house to see the mother.The breeder claimed it was for safety reasons.


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

Before I put my deposit on Freyja I was able to meet her dam and two siblings from previous litters that the breeder had on premises. I was unable to meet her sire as he had died from bloat complications shortly after the puppies had arrived. Her dam was extremely calm and friendly and kept glancing back at the whelping room. She couldn't care less about Angus who was barking up a storm in the car.

When DH went to see the puppies when he was getting Angus he not only met Angus' dam and sire, but the other dogs in the program. Included in those dogs was Freyja's sire. So even though I was unable to meet Boss, hubby had and was able to relay his experiences.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

sometimes it is not possible to meet either parent - especially if you are shipping a puppy....

that is where researching comes in .....when you get referred to a breeder, you need to evaluate the person giving the reference and their basis for the reference! If the person is a pet owner with a beloved pet - then of course his love for his dog is why he gives a reference....if it is another breeder, then they have more breed knowledge and experience on which to base an evaluation of a litter...if you are looking at a working line breeder (a general statement!!) then not only do you want references from pet owners, as all litters have dogs in companion homes, but you want some statistics! How many litters/pups has the breeder produced? How many are titled and in what sports? A breeder touting working pups who has produced 70-80 litters with only 15 titled dogs? Or even 30 or 40 with 3 titled dogs??? Where are these dogs titled? Mostly in the breeders club? Or spread across the country? Same for showing - what have they won show-wise and how many litters do they produce??? A recent thread had some sad events and pups were from a very well known kennel....dozens of litters a year, sucessful show kennel....but run in a very businesslike way. Because it is a business. Spend some time getting to know the kennel owner, as well as WHO refers you to the kennel. A pretty website or tons of cute puppy photos are not the key to the best breeder for your needs.

Lee


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

I didn't get to meet the sire of my pup because he lives with the Breeder's daughter and wasn't at the kennel that day, but I did get to meet my pup's mom.
One thing I liked about my breeder was when I asked about seeing my dog's parents and her other dogs, she gave us a tour of her kennel and let us meet all of her dogs, and explained about the personalities of each dog and why she had them, including one dog she had taken back in when his owner became sick, and she was socializing him to find a new home.


----------

